

Ask HN: Toxic companies like Booking.com - mister_z

I recently saved atleast a couple of years of my career by reading about what Booking.com does to an engineers career. I have declined their offer.
I am really thankful to the HN community for sharing such important insights.
My aim is to create a list of such companies which are inherently bad for an engineers growth so that we don&#x27;t fall into their traps.
Could the HN community help me in creating such a list by sharing information about such companies and why they are bad for an engineers careers and if possible proofs.
For example in Booking.com case there is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.perl.org&#x2F;users&#x2F;bookingemployee&#x2F;2012&#x2F;03&#x2F;truth-about-bookingcom.html and numerous accounts on the internet about how engineers are treated like dogs.
======
sfronczak
That post made me feel a lot better about my job. Yikes!

